
Show HN: My Embarassing website from the 00s - zitterbewegung
http://1946875.tripod.com/
======
sreyaNotfilc
Access Denied (content_filter_denied)

Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "none"

Was there suppose to be something else on the page?

~~~
zitterbewegung
Yea its supposed to have my poems. Is all you see is a content categorization
error?

